# Is PNP fee refundable if no invite?



## aarora_98 (Jan 22, 2019)

Can someone guide.. while filling a PNP application at last screen it ask to pay the fee and submit.

I think this may be the case for some of the provinces. Can someone confirm all provinces and their PNP application fee applicable?

Also i want to understand which Province return the fee on no invite and which does not?

What is the validity of any fee paid?

However, i find some provinces that does not ask to submit any upfront fee with PNP appln.

Appreciate to know.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

aarora_98 said:


> I think this may be the case for some of the provinces. Can someone confirm all provinces and their PNP application fee applicable?


Check for yourself. Why would we do that legwork for you?




> Also i want to understand which Province return the fee on no invite and which does not?


I doubt any refund the fee.




> What is the validity of any fee paid?


What does this even mean?


----------



## yatinkumar (Jul 4, 2020)

aarora_98 said:


> Can someone guide.. while filling a PNP application at last screen it ask to pay the fee and submit.
> 
> I think this may be the case for some of the provinces. Can someone confirm all provinces and their PNP application fee applicable?
> 
> ...


Well, in most cases your application fees is not refunded once the IRCC or a particular PNP starts processing it. 
However, there are a few exceptions!
If your application is withdrawn or refused, then you will get a refund for you:
•Right of permanent residence fee (RPRF)
•Right of citizenship fee
•Open work permit fee (for LMIA exempt workers only)
•Employer compliance fee 
•International Experience Canada fees 
In case province or territory withdraws your provincial nomination before you get an invitation to apply for Canada PR, then you must withdraw your Express Entry profile from the pool and submit a new one.
In case the province or territory withdraws your provincial nomination after you get an invitation to apply for Canada PR but exactly before submitting your application, then you must decline the invitation and withdraw your current profile to submit a new one.
And in such a scenario, you choose to apply for PR visa anyway, but, the IRCC will refuse your application and the fees will not be refunded to you.


----------

